# Edible frogs as pets?



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I was just wondering if you can actually get the edible/common European frog(_Pelophylax kl. esculentus)_ as a pet, simple yes or no question i guess.:lol2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

yes you can

a store not fa from me stocks them sometimes (norwich reptiles)


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

oh cool, hmm got to find a site that sells em maybe, i guess pollywog and similiar ones focus more on tropical frogs.:lol2:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I've got tads in the water, not sure when they will be ready tho as still no signs of legs yet.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ah it's you!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:, so....if i mention any site or shops name the owner appears...interesting.:lol2:

Are common european frogs the exact same ones we have commonly about in England or not, when i google pics of them they look a lot greener then the ones i see in the garden occasionally but it could just be variation.

Also know of a caresheet at all? It's not actually for me it's for a friend, trying to find a frog that does grow to a decent size and looks "pretty"(friend hates the look of pacman, cane toad etc)


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> ah it's you!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:, so....if i mention any site or shops name the owner appears...interesting.:lol2:
> 
> Are common european frogs the exact same ones we have commonly about in England or not, when i google pics of them they look a lot greener then the ones i see in the garden occasionally but it could just be variation.
> 
> Also know of a caresheet at all? It's not actually for me it's for a friend, trying to find a frog that does grow to a decent size and looks "pretty"(friend hates the look of pacman, cane toad etc)


yeah common european frogs (rana temporaria) are they ones we get in the UK (thus illegal to sell without proof of it being captive bred) 
but edible frog arent technically a native species so there are no restrictions


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

spend_day said:


> yeah common european frogs (rana temporaria) are they ones we get in the UK (thus illegal to sell without proof of it being captive bred)
> but edible frog arent technically a native species so there are no restrictions


There is a general licence (in England and Wales; dunno about Scotland) which allows you to buy/sell common frogs, with certain conditions i.e. outside the breeding season.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Matt Harris said:


> There is a general licence (in England and Wales; dunno about Scotland) which allows you to buy/sell common frogs, with certain conditions i.e. outside the breeding season.



really 

well u learn something every day


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought there was a lone Norfolk edible frog. Had some Swedish frogs imported to keep him company.

Sorry that was a pool frog (R. lessonae) wasn't it


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

so there is a difference between the edible frog and the common european frog, a site i went on called them the same thing.

Well here is are two pics, first is what i get when i search for edible frog, it looks a lot greener and a tad bigger then frogs i see around here but maybe not..










here is what i get when i search common european frog, it looks more like the frogs you see around here..










are they the same frog or not? It's the first one i liked the look of if it can be found in the pet trade...


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

The first pic looks like Rana(?) esculenta the edible frog

the second looks like Rana temporaria which is UK Common frog


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Axel01 said:


> The first pic looks like Rana(?) esculenta the edible frog
> 
> the second looks like Rana temporaria which is UK Common frog


yep the first one is an edible frog Edible Frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and the second is a common frog Common Frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

ah right.. so which if them, if any, are available in the pet trade?:notworthy:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> ah right.. so which if them, if any, are available in the pet trade?:notworthy:


edibles are avaiable here Norwich Reptile Company reptile sales norwich, tortoises, geckos, spiders at Norwich Reptile Company (sometimes)


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> ah right.. so which if them, if any, are available in the pet trade?:notworthy:


The second in yer garden if yer lucky


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

i believe it's illegal to take frogs from outside and put them in captivity isn' it? Unless you can prove they've been Cb for at least 2 generations, sure i heard that somewhere. Anyway it was the first greener edible one i was in interested in, i'll have a look for them.: victory:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> i believe it's illegal to take frogs from outside and put them in captivity isn' it? Unless you can prove they've been Cb for at least 2 generations, sure i heard that somewhere. Anyway it was the first greener edible one i was in interested in, i'll have a look for them.: victory:


its not illegal as such 

but for them to be sold, given away, traded etc etc they have to be 2nd gen captive bred


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Dartfrog have some of these frogs available now

www.dartfrog.co.uk


----------

